# A Muse e/s duo's have similar colors?



## xtinemelanie (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm so torn about the Muse e/s duo's!! I don't want to get them if I have similar colors. Also I'm not really sure if I'm going to like the texture. LOL... but I am SURE of the MSF's.. shooting star and maybe a backup of shimpagne. maybe i should get a backup of shooting star. I love 'em!


----------



## morgasm (Jul 19, 2006)

the shadows seem frivelous to me, like they're just something to have rather than purchase for how great they are. the texture seems strange.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 19, 2006)

I definately think that there are colors similar. maybe not exact, maybe they have a different texture, but just the principle of the color - yeah there's similar.

I only own 23 e/s and 4 pigments, which is by far less than some other collections on here, and I can honestly say I have a color very very similar to each of the 10 colors in the duos. so close in color that to me they're not worth buying.

Interview - Sushi Flower
Purple X - Nocturnelle
Bright Side - Gingersoft
Gallery Gal - Humid
Persona - (I don't have anything white)
Screen Vinyl - Greystone, maybe Carbon?
Heat - Amber Lights
Element - Coppering
Illusionary - Nylon
Burning Ambition - Embark

I saw someone post they were going to bring in to the store some of their stuff to swatch against the new stuff, so if I have time before I go tomorrow maybe I'll swatch all those that I have and swatch the duos in the store for comparison. or I'll wait to see swatches here.


----------



## MACmermaid (Jul 19, 2006)

i agree; i feel like i already own colors extremely similar to those from this collection.  i think the appeal of them is more the novelty...i am really trying to restrain myself on this collection b/c i like what i see coming up even better!  i do really think that the looks created by the colors in this collection could be duplicated with permanent colors (my rationalization for not buying any)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





as for the MSFs, that's another story b/c i am all over shooting star!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll likely get heat element, just for shits and giggles, but I really couldn't care less about the other shadows...
Now, the msfs? 
MINE bish!


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 19, 2006)

The brown one, burning ambition, is the brown I've been looking for forever. I just wish there was something similar without any shimmer. MAC browns are all too light (Kid) or too dark (Embark) for use as a crease color for me. The other colors are all very similar to existing shadows though... but I'll probably still get a few of them. Well I already ordered some, but I'll pick more up from the counter tomorrow. Never hurts to have a backup, right? ::cough cough:: mac addict ::cough cough::


----------



## xtinemelanie (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I definately think that there are colors similar. maybe not exact, maybe they have a different texture, but just the principle of the color - yeah there's similar.

I only own 23 e/s and 4 pigments, which is by far less than some other collections on here, and I can honestly say I have a color very very similar to each of the 10 colors in the duos. so close in color that to me they're not worth buying.

Interview - Sushi Flower
Purple X - Nocturnelle
Bright Side - Gingersoft
Gallery Gal - Humid
Persona - (I don't have anything white)
Screen Vinyl - Greystone, maybe Carbon?
Heat - Amber Lights
Element - Coppering
Illusionary - Nylon
Burning Ambition - Embark

I saw someone post they were going to bring in to the store some of their stuff to swatch against the new stuff, so if I have time before I go tomorrow maybe I'll swatch all those that I have and swatch the duos in the store for comparison. or I'll wait to see swatches here._

 
This 'similar color' guide was extremely helpful. Thankfully I have all those colors. lol!

The only one that *really* caught my eye was illusionary/burning ambition since the 'gold' appealed to me.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I'll likely get heat element, just for shits and giggles, but I really couldn't care less about the other shadows...
Now, the msfs? 
MINE bish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Your "shits and giggles" didn't make me sh*t but definitely made me giggle!


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll probably just get illusionary/burning ambition for the hell of it, but honestly-  I have the original mineralized eyeshadows and I use them... oh, maybe once every three or four months.  I think because it's separate from everything else.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 20, 2006)

When I went to MAC this afternoon, the MA used Fix+ on Illusionary (Illusionary/Burning Ambition Duo) and swiped on her hand and it looked pretty damn similar to Gold Dusk!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jul 20, 2006)

I was not going to purchase any of the eyeshadow duo's from A Muse.
I wound up getting Gallery Gal (the green/champagne type color).
I don't think I have any similiar colors. The reason why I got it was because it is a really good deal, you get a ton of product for the price,
also after she tried the colors on me I was smitten. They look amazing on. You should try a few on first and decide.

I also have the original mineral shadows from Rococco was it?
The Little Madame,Whim,and Noble. I have'nt tested them to see which is a better version of the mineral formula shadow.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 20, 2006)

eh, I caved and picked up three of them, because they are so pretty. One of those things where you may not wear them a lot, but you'll have lots of fun staring at them for hours on end.


----------



## ben (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_Bright Side - Gingersoft
Gallery Gal - Humid_

 
i think that gallery gal is more of an olive green, similar to sumptuous olive e/s or golden olive pigment.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 20, 2006)

Fortunately or unfortunately (I'm happy, my wallet isn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I checked them out today and picked up Heat/Element.  I'm hoping to go back for Bright Side/Gallery Gal.  I find these duos to be softer than the regular shadows, maybe even more complex in colour... they're pigmented and bold but soft.

I love Gallery Gal because it has a khaki-olive base with beautiful reddish-gold reflects/highlights to it... I can't stop staring at my hand!  I swatched Golden Olive to it and I dare to say I like G.G. better than G.O., just because it has more personality (does that make sense?).  I'm not ditching G.O. though!  G.O. is also brighter and more olive in its base colour, but the reflects in G.G. ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, Interview/Purple X I find to be the most "straight forward" of the min. e/s, but they're still probably softer than their permanent line, regular e/s counterparts.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 20, 2006)

I think I will have to buy heat/element thanks to this site and the FOTD, I love the effect they create!


----------



## maxcat (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dramaqueen* 
_I think I will have to buy heat/element thanks to this site and the FOTD, I love the effect they create!_

 
I was messing around with that one today. I used it wet, then loaded it dry overtop and it looked like I'd used metal leaf on my lids. Pretty impressive color payoff on these, I must say...


----------



## SMMY (Jul 21, 2006)

I love my Heat/Element duo. I love the color and the texture of these. Someone was complaining somewhere that they were "gritty", but this is a lovely, soft set of colors and look fabulous on either wet or dry. 
I'm so glad I order two more of these duos, since they are limited edition. I actually like these better than the original ones released last year. The colors are so much more wearable in these duos plus you get two colors instead of one. I hope MAC releases something similar to these again in the future.


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2006)

I wanted heat element, but my MA talked me out of it because I have coppering and showed me amber lights, but I still really like the gold colour in that duo better than amber lights.  I dunno, maybe I'll sneak back when shes not there and grab it.


----------



## chimpy24 (Jul 21, 2006)

I swatched Purple X and Noturnelle side by side this morning at my counter bc of this post. I think Noturnelle has alot more red/pink in it than Purple X does. Purple X is a straight forward purple where Noturnelle has a magenta/red/pink undertone to it.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_I wanted heat element, but my MA talked me out of it because I have coppering and showed me amber lights, but I still really like the gold colour in that duo better than amber lights.  I dunno, maybe I'll sneak back when shes not there and grab it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you're going back I'd say swatch those next to the duo.  I'm pretty sure the duos will look different enough from them too - and really pretty!

But if you want to save on cash, don't swatch, DON'T SWATCH!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2006)

i adore these.. the color payoff is GREAT and when u use it wet...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the color payoff is INCREDIBLE and gives a nice metallic look.. i love them!!! :nod:


----------



## aziajs (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_I wanted heat element, but my MA talked me out of it because I have coppering and showed me amber lights, but I still really like the gold colour in that duo better than amber lights.  I dunno, maybe I'll sneak back when shes not there and grab it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually swatched Element against Coppering today and they are almost identical.  But I have to say that Heat is unlike any gold I have so that is what made me get the duo.  I also like the way the two colors look together.


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 21, 2006)

post on MUA had some color matches w/ swatches.
Gallery Gal = Sumptuous Olive
Illisionary = Gold Dusk (also a bit similiar to White Wheat)
Brightside = Gingersoft
Burning Ambition = Tempting (I'm also thinking that this shade may be close to Bronze)


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 21, 2006)

Burning Ambition, on me, looks a lot like Bateau-- so much so that when I did my makeup yesterday and when I noticed a brow was kinda off, I used some of the Burning Ambition on it and it looked fine.  When I did my eyes later with the duo and wanted it a smudge deeper, I put Bateau in and it looked better.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 22, 2006)

i really need to stay off these forums LOL...

I just spent a ton on this set lol... and the more i read the more I want more LOL...


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

oh...my...god...
 i have illusionary and burning ambition on right now and they are gorgeous.
 totally unlike others in my collection.
 i used it on my fave cheapo face secrets es brush and sprayed fix+ on it first and it is amazing. super blendable as well. i have found my fall eye.
 i used it with shimpagne and cubic as blush and fresh brew stripdown and factory made lg.
 all dressed up and nowhere to go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if i find my battery i will post a fotd.
love,
jen


----------



## theraindrops (Aug 3, 2006)

I find Coppering even prettier than the Mineral orange. But that gold is really tempting. I already have UD Baked, Half Baked, MAC Bagatelle and Woodwinked, though.


----------



## baby_love (Aug 5, 2006)

I love these e/s's.  they go on really nice and blend well.  

in my opinion, some of the colors look the same as existing or other colors...

bright side/gallery gal-shimmertime and night light.

illusionary/burning ambition-gold dusk or spring up.  

I don't think that Heat/Element looks like anything else.


----------



## rainbow (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I definately think that there are colors similar. maybe not exact, maybe they have a different texture, but just the principle of the color - yeah there's similar.

I only own 23 e/s and 4 pigments, which is by far less than some other collections on here, and I can honestly say I have a color very very similar to each of the 10 colors in the duos. so close in color that to me they're not worth buying.

Interview - Sushi Flower
Purple X - Nocturnelle
Bright Side - Gingersoft
Gallery Gal - Humid
Persona - (I don't have anything white)
Screen Vinyl - Greystone, maybe Carbon?
Heat - Amber Lights
Element - Coppering
Illusionary - Nylon
Burning Ambition - Embark

I saw someone post they were going to bring in to the store some of their stuff to swatch against the new stuff, so if I have time before I go tomorrow maybe I'll swatch all those that I have and swatch the duos in the store for comparison. or I'll wait to see swatches here._

 
if say, i doesnt have any of the colors that are listed above (colors that were said to be close to the Duo eyeshadow), does that justify for me to buy the duo eyeshadow from Amuse?


----------



## llucidity (Aug 12, 2006)

I found the duos don't really wear that long (as compared to the normal e/s). They kinda faded after a couple of hours. Or will Fix+ do the trick?


----------



## rainbow (Aug 12, 2006)

i tried wearing them with UDPP, its pretty lasting.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 
_if say, i doesnt have any of the colors that are listed above (colors that were said to be close to the Duo eyeshadow), does that justify for me to buy the duo eyeshadow from Amuse?_

 
You can't just look at the pan and think you already have something JUST like it....you have to swatch them and then you'll see just how different they are. There's a big difference, I've found, between using wet and dry, also.  If basically what you're after is what people see after you have it all on, and they can't discern between Persona and any other white eyeshadow, then don't spend the money.  But if you notice the differences in shades and textures of all MAC eyeshadows any time you try them, or you're amazed at how you totally misjudged a shade by merely looking at it, either in person or online, compared with the way it knocked you over when you actually tried it and bought it, then you need these mineral shadows.  IF you can still find them...

I need a backup of Bright Side/Gallery Gal!  The only one I didn't get is the purple duo.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 12, 2006)

The look-alikes would maybe be tempting if I could even buy Gingersoft.  I must have it on some LE palette somewhere I suppose, but that's what everyone is comparing Brightside to, and it's a shade I can't even go get.  Now, there's a good reason right there why I get backups!


----------



## sigwing (Aug 13, 2006)

For the record, this afternoon I was playing around and I have Gingersoft in one of the holiday palettes from last year so I swatched it on my hand next to Brightside, and you're right...it's really close!  BUT...I tilted my hand, not on purpose really, and noticed then the Brightside had a darker cast from that angle, so it changes and the Gingersoft didn't.  I swatched them dry & don't know what happens dampened.


----------



## poppy z (Aug 17, 2006)

I saw the e/s duo yesterday. I tested Persona/screen vinyl on my eyes with Lithograph f/l . It was very beautiful but I have something very close in my collection. 
The white color : white frost or crystal avalanche
The black color: (I don't agree with carbon) knight divine + black tied (or "bleu strass" e/s from Agnès b). 
The MA told me that the mineralize e/s can be use wet better than the regular e/s.
I prefer save my money for Untamed and Rockoco and especially for the Dita von Teese collection (my collection!!!!!). I think I will take all the collection! So I must keep my money.
From Amuse, I will only take Lithograph & Shimpagne MSF. 
But it's a beautiful collection anyway!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 17, 2006)

I loved the e/s duos but I couldn't afford them at the time but I manage to make Heat/Element by mixing  Dazzleray with a cheap vanilla cream e/s and Mythology.


----------

